# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  من روائح خليل فرح

## امجدمكى

*مالو اعياه النضال بدني       وروحي ليه مشتهية ود مدني
ليت حظي سمح واسعدني       طوفة  فد يوم بي ربوع مدني 
كنت ازورو ابوي ودمدني       واشكي ليه الحضري والمدني
آه علي حشاشتي ودجني       واحـنيني ولوعـتي وشجني
دار ابـوي ومتعتي وعجني       ياسـعادتي وثـروتي ومجني
يـالقـلبي البـلهموم  حُـبِك       طرفو مسهد وعيشتو ديما بكا
كـم تـألم بالـنوي العَـبـك       وكـم ذكركم وفـكرو كم ربك
حـين  سـألنا حاوي الوصب       مـن  خـمائل قـرية القصب
قالو جات سيرتك علي النصب       ونحـن بين الروضة والقصب
بعضها قالت ان تصب                  الاحلام مع الخصب  
كـان حبيبنا و حاشا مانصب       ومن  زمان فارقنا وهو صبي
تاني ماسمعنا انقطع خبرو       ياحـليلم  طـشوا مـانخبرو
واحدة فيهن قالت                قـدر ابـونا وخدمة الـنفرو
الكنانة اكرمت نزلي       واغـدقت مـن خيرا كل زلي
ان حيت اومت في الازل       كان  مقدر سـطرو في الازل
غايتو بختم         الخطرت       بي تحية  من حشاي شطرت
للتدور والطارية والمطرت       سـلاماً  مـالغصون خطرت
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*شكرا للكلمات الجميلة
بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------

